# c-span



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Why? What did I miss?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

afl-cio vs. chamber of commerce


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

paul d. said:


> afl-cio vs. chamber of commerce


 
OK :001_huh:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

why in gods name would anyone watch that on purpose


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

nolabama said:


> why in gods name would anyone watch that on purpose


golly gee nola b, about 2 min. of it was interesting. :001_unsure:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

paul d. said:


> golly gee nola b, about 2 min. of it was interesting. :001_unsure:


How was anyone suppose to read you post and catch any of it in 2 mins? :001_unsure:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

william1978 said:


> How was anyone suppose to read you post and catch any of it in 2 mins? :001_unsure:


yeah i know. thought it was going to last longer. promise to do better if there is a next time.


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

What did we miss?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

worn kleins said:


> What did we miss?


you did'nt miss anything. typical union vs. big biz stuff.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

paul d. said:


> yeah i know. thought it was going to last longer. promise to do better if there is a next time.


 Thats ok I was just giving you a hard time. :laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i forgot the afl-cio was the labor unions -- sorry -- and here all this time i thought it was some left wing commie outfit - i really should get out into mainstream america more :no:


----------

